# Finally done



## Lin (10 Sep 2005)

Got this bad boy done.. :wink: ....finally. Has been worth the time. When my daughter sees it for the first time I think it will put a very big smile on her face. The gift for my daughter has given me two orders now for similar pieces. Will start saving for my next new "Toy"...lol....
Cut from 3/4" aspen.....shaped then colored with wood tone stains, leather dyes and a touch of thinned oil paint. Semi-gloss lacquer finish.
Lin


----------



## Newbie_Neil (10 Sep 2005)

Hi Lin

Congratulations,that is an absolutely amazing piece of work. 

How long did it take you?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## devonwoody (10 Sep 2005)

Yes Lin,

Very artistic.


----------



## Chris Knight (10 Sep 2005)

Lin,

That is a great piece, very well done!


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2005)

That's turned out beautifully, Lin. Well done! Anyone would think you were an old hand at this segmentation game  . Where did you get the pattern?

Gill

Edited to reflect the fact that this is segmentation, not intarsia as I originally thought  . Well, there might be a purist or two out there who worries about these things   . It was the wonderful vibrancy of the colours that deceived me.


----------



## DaveL (10 Sep 2005)

Lin,

Looks as if it could come alive! :shock: 8) 

So are you going to make the rest of the horse next? :wink:


----------



## Woodythepecker (10 Sep 2005)

Lin, what a excellent piece of work. I am sure your daughter will treasure it for many years to come.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Greenfield Bob (10 Sep 2005)

Nice work Lin but you always do nice work.
Thanks for posting the pictures.

Bob


----------



## Lin (10 Sep 2005)

Time on one of these is consuming. I'm a week-end woodworker and this one is a gift so it got put on hold several times while I cut orders. If I could do it straight out.....Cutting, laying it out and some decisions on how I would shape and cutting backer for the pieces I would shape together took about three hours.......I shaped it in two sessions......probably about four hours each time.....
Took me longer to decide the colors than to do it.....lol
I used every stain and several dyes I had on scrap to decide. I reality I drug my hubby out to make the final decision on most of the colors.... :lol: 
I spent last week-end staining.....dying....gluing......then cut the backer and glued him up. It would take about 1 week (about 4 hours each of the first three days until the coloring and gluing began..then its more waiting for everything to dry to continue) 
The next two orders are also for a horsehead.....Just different patterns. Don't know if I'm ready for the full version...
This pattern is a "Laughing Dragon" design. It was a unicorn pattern that I cut off the horn and dropped off a bit of the extra mane that I felt wasn't needed. It is what I would consider a "Fantasy Horsehead. Link to the site is: http://www.creaturekingdomart.com/
Time consuming..yes.....in the shaping anyway.....but what you end up with is worth it. This is my 6th segmented piece and the shaping on it is the best I've done so far. 
I appreciate all the kind words of encouragement from the members here.
You guys and gals are great.

Gill, The fact that you mistook it for intarsia makes me feel sooooooo good. I did the coloring right then. A big hug to my hubby who made the final call on the colors.

BTW......Segmentation is the easier of the two (other being intarsia) to pull off. My cutting doesn't have to be exact and all my pieces will still fit. 
I have done one small 6 piece "intarsia" project.....slowly working towards trying another eventually as confidence in my cutting (accuracy) abilities get better...(staying dead on that line is hard to do..... :roll: )
Lin


----------



## MikeW (11 Sep 2005)

Gill":25qg8ttu said:


> ...
> Edited to reflect the fact that this is segmentation, not intarsia as I originally thought...


Gill, may I ask what the difference is?

Mike
the ignorant one


----------



## MikeW (11 Sep 2005)

Lin":2oanddjd said:


> Got this bad boy done...


Quite beautiful, Lin!

I really like all the elements: the design, the colors, and not the least, the craftsmanship.

Mike


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2005)

Hi Mike

Patrick Spielman explained the differences between intarsia and segmentation in his _Scroll Saw Segmentation_ book:

"Segmentation projects are, as a rule, made from just one board or a single piece of inexpensive material. The process involves cutting out patterns of objects, such as fish, animals, scenery, and the like, into primary elements or segments (tails, wings, legs etc), separating them from the whole. The edges or surfaces of each part are rounded over or otherwise contoured and shaped with hand or power tools. A pigmented color, stain, or natural finish is applied to the individual segments. Lastly, the segments are reassembled with wood glue to re-create the whole.

Intarsia, on the other hand, requires selecting stock from many different boards or pieces of wood in different natural colors - usually in dark-, medium-, and light-toned combinations. Sometimes one to a dozen or more different species of wood are used to make up the colors for the individual segments. Walnut and maple, for example, provide a dark brown and white that may be combined with various pink shades of Western cedar to create a colorful palette. Usually clear, natural finishes are used.

Each piece of wood selected for an intarsia project is chosen for its natural color as well as its figure, or grain, direction, which complements the general design effect. Each segment of intarsia, however, is cut individually and must be made to fit precisely against adjoining segments. Thus, in addition to using more expensive materials, intarsia is more labor-intensive and somewhat more difficult to accomplish overall."

Gill


----------



## Jaco (11 Sep 2005)

Only one word ................

EXCELLENT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!          
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

You are one cool lady sawer !


----------



## trevtheturner (11 Sep 2005)

Absolutely super work, Lin. =D> =D> 
I'm still working on the beginner's scrollsaw challenge (spitfires), but I'll get there.  Cricket and other things are disrupting me efforts at the moment.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Chris Knight (11 Sep 2005)

Gill,
Thanks for that explanation, I was feeling a bit baffled!


----------



## MikeW (11 Sep 2005)

Yep, thank you for the info Gill.

It's all magic to me. I look at all the work you, Lin and Bob have been posting and it is humbling--kinda like Trev and Chas with the wood turning. Simply beautiful work.

Mike


----------



## Lin (11 Sep 2005)

A huge THANK-YOU for the wonderful response to my lastest attempt at "Segmentation"....I know I done good now.  

I will start plugging away at the next two hopefully starting next Sunday....I have two projects that have to be done before the 24th of this month first. 

Trev, Glad you have the opportunity to try out the scrollsaw.....You'll get there....when the time presents itself. Regardless.....I love what you can do with a chisel and the lathe.....My time on that tool has become even more limited of late.....x-mas orders are coming in and my week-ends are now tied up for the next two months.

Lin


----------



## soapy (11 Sep 2005)

Exellent work Lin, you must be very pleased.


----------



## JFC (30 Sep 2005)

I think im going to like this forum :lol: 
Great work 
Your a real Craftsman !


----------



## dedee (1 Oct 2005)

Excellent and inspirational and educational all in one post.

Will it be hung as it is now or mounted on a base of some sort?

Andy


----------



## Lin (2 Oct 2005)

Andy, Put a hanger on it and my daughter showed up for a visit before the heavy snow flies....(she lives in the upper penisula here in Michigan and I won't see her again till the spring) she of couse would not wait for me to send it to her for her B-day in November......she packed it up and ran with it.....I told her if she didn't have any wall space I would gladly hang it here....but she wouldn't take me up on the offer......Now my oldest daughter is jealous and wondering when she will get one done of a "Polar Bear"......Looking for a good pattern now......but can't work on a "bear" till after x-mas, busy, busy with customer orders.
Lin


----------

